# Archives: May POTM Nomination thread!



## Corry (May 4, 2006)

Post your nominations for May photo of the month here!

RULES:

*1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of MAY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted. Thanks for understanding!
*
Have fun!


----------



## JTHphoto (May 10, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Post your nominations for May photo of the month here!
> 
> RULES:
> 
> 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of *April* in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.


 
i almost missed this thread because it wasn't stickied at the top... and I hate to be 'that' guy, but #3 should be May, right?  

My first, actually THE first nomination... 

_Rio Grande Gorge_ by *ShutteredEye*


----------



## Corry (May 10, 2006)

Haha...oops and oops.  Yeah...I just copy/paste from the last month, and change the months...I musta been in a hurry.  I'll fix and sticky.  THANKS!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 10, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow - #10 of  &#8220;too many! (56k.. very sorry!)&#8221;







MatthewKern  - #1 of Skateboarding shots








Lafoto - Arlington #1


----------



## Arch (May 15, 2006)

Serpentine - Digital matt


----------



## Chiller (May 16, 2006)

I really like this shot by KenCo.  "Twisted Tree"


----------



## WNK (May 16, 2006)

Aww... you beat me to it, Carl.  I was just going to post that one!


----------



## Digital Matt (May 16, 2006)

I like this one, by Stef:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (May 24, 2006)

"Bubble Sunrise" by Chiller






"Bubble Sunrise II" by Chiller


----------



## Unimaxium (May 27, 2006)

1. Watch repairman by nygus:





2. A girl from Karo tribe by nygus:





3. "TangEau" by adubosc:


----------



## Alison (May 27, 2006)

fuzzle by Alex06






Nice Light Redux by elsapet


----------



## KenCo (May 30, 2006)

Some great pics posted this month and very hard to just pic 3.....but these are the ones that stick in my mind. Sorry to all those I missed.

Cristel Brouwer - Anathema pictures





emayd - Dance of fiery salamanders





acsonpg - Hallway


----------



## darin3200 (May 31, 2006)

ganja prayer by nygus


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 31, 2006)

Whoah!  I got nominated!  Thanks JTH!!!


----------



## terri (May 31, 2006)

Wow! What a lineup! 

Once again, I am impressed by all the amazing shots from our members. 

Great work, everyone! :round of applause:


----------



## Corry (Jun 16, 2006)

Will post the poll tonight or tommorrow...if I don't, PM me and throw a shoe at me.


----------

